# Stout Crucible Tongs?



## maxxgold (Aug 22, 2011)

Just this morning I got a call from the nice folks at Legend Inc that their crucible tongs part number 19230 once listed in their online catalog was no longer available. Apparently there was a problem with crucibles snapping off the ends when picked up. I seen this as a possibility so I had plan on getting a pair and modifying the gripper by welding a custom formed (to the particular size crucible) curved and wider tab. Perhaps 6 inches or so wide. I was looking at using them for a #40 - #50 crucible (a #50 is 12.5 inches high and 10.5 inches wide). *Anyway does anyone know where I can order a good pair of stout crucible tongs?* I have been searching the web for hours actually days looking for a company that supplies grownup big boy melting tools. I would really appreciate a lead.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you got a blacksmith near you? If you have he should be able to knock a set up to your own design and specs no problem.


----------



## maxxgold (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Nick. I had thought of that and it was what I was going to do if I couldn't find a place that has them already made. Tongs can be modified as I mentioned but as you know a chain is only as strong as it's weakest link. The weakest link in what I see available http://www.lmine.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=LMS&Product_Code=19247-P&Category_Code=misc_tongs is where they are hinged. Everything else can be strengthened by adding stock. To make a pair from scratch by a pro might get _really_ expensive. Perhaps a _blacksmith_ might have the right tool?  I'll do the google search using that term.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 22, 2011)

I had mine made 10years plus ago they only get used occasionally these days and I only use pots that take up to about 4 kilos of silver or 6 kilos of karat scrap at the most and many smaller ones, if I remember I think I paid around $50 for them. If you can't find a blacksmith any gate maker or anyone who forms bars into fencing might be worth a try it might give them a new business idea..lol


----------



## maxxgold (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again Nick. Fortunately I will be working the next weeks in a small rural town and in an area where a lot of farm equipment is made. Fabricators all over the place. I'll keep you and everyone posted with what I come up with.


----------



## rusty (Aug 22, 2011)

Any Farrier worth his salt could bash you out a pair of crucible tongs in no time, most of these guys make their own forge tools.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 23, 2011)

maxxgold said:


> Just this morning I got a call from the nice folks at Legend Inc that their crucible tongs part number 19230 once listed in their online catalog was no longer available. Apparently there was a problem with crucibles snapping off the ends when picked up. I seen this as a possibility so I had plan on getting a pair and modifying the gripper by welding a custom formed (to the particular size crucible) curved and wider tab. Perhaps 6 inches or so wide. I was looking at using them for a #40 - #50 crucible (a #50 is 12.5 inches high and 10.5 inches wide). *Anyway does anyone know where I can order a good pair of stout crucible tongs?* I have been searching the web for hours actually days looking for a company that supplies grownup big boy melting tools. I would really appreciate a lead.


If you're serious about proper crucible tongs, follow this link (McEnglevan). 

http://www.mifco.com/ 

They are builders of foundry equipment and provide handling tools. They are not cheap, but they are suited to the application. 

Be very careful about making tools that handle crucibles of molten metals. They must grip and handle without creating stresses, which may or may not be the case when fabricated in the home shop. It can be done, but a good deal of wisdom should accompany the design and building. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 23, 2011)

McEnglevan is an excellent company. I bought a lot of stuff (tongs, crucibles, molds, furnace clothing, etc.) from them when I setup my last refinery.

I agree with Harold. For lite stuff, like the various tongs needed for fire assaying, it's OK to have them fabricated locally by a blacksmith - often, these will be better than what you can buy - e.g., the single cupel tongs sold by Legend are worthless. For handing crucibles in a crucible furnace, however, it's much safer to buy the tongs, ready-made, from a reliable company like McEnglevan.


----------



## Lou (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm with Chris and Harold on mifco.

Dave @ Mifco is a great guy and gave me great help when I built my tilting furnace (despite not selling me one of his because they were so backed up and I needed it yesterday). They have quality products, excellent customer service and fast shipping.



Lou


----------

